# How to go about moving and securing a VISA to Canada



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey guys!

I am very interested in moving to Canada in the near future but I would like to know how would one person go about it. As it stands I am currently a 25 year old male from the UK and I am just wondering how long would it take to secure a VISA?

How long does it normally take to secure a VISA? I heard from somebody it can take up to 12-24 months is this true?

I know it is easier to secure a VISA with Canada then the United States and with Canada they have a skills VISA so they based your entry by points etc. I do have a combined degree in Computing with Business so I know this will put myself in a great position. I am currently working in the food services sector but would like to find something in the IT or Admin sector if possible.

Any useful information would be very much appreciated!!

Thank you!

Steve


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This is the place to start: Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ChungyUK said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I am very interested in moving to Canada in the near future but I would like to know how would one person go about it. As it stands I am currently a 25 year old male from the UK and I am just wondering how long would it take to secure a VISA?
> 
> ...


Firstly a UK citizen does *NOT* require a Visa to visit/emigrate to Canada. Immigration into Canada requires you to qualify by way of:
1) A skill required on the list of 38 desired occupations.
2) Pre-arranged employment/job offer/LMO in place.
3) BUNAC and you are young enough to qualify.

These three will get you reasonably early entry (within 2 years probably).
Otherwise you will require to go through the long route which could take 6-7 years and if you do not score the required 67 points entry will be denied.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> Firstly a UK citizen does *NOT* require a Visa to visit/emigrate to Canada. Immigration into Canada requires you to qualify by way of:
> 1) A skill required on the list of 38 desired occupations.
> 2) Pre-arranged employment/job offer/LMO in place.
> 3) BUNAC and you are young enough to qualify.
> ...


Hey!

Thanks for the useful information and it is very much appreciated. Yeah number 3 is something I have very much thought about and I am aware I can stay up to 12 months but the jobs on offer are something that don't interest me. I would be more willing to accept a job in the IT field with a employer but I know this is hard. 

I mean would it be best to apply for jobs on the Canadian job sites such as monster etc and try my luck there. Or would it be better to take up work through BUNAC and then perhaps look for work whilst im taking up some kind of bar work, or waiter work? I don't know which is my best bet....i was wondering if you could assist more on this matter.

Also what are the 38 desired occupations they require? I am very eager to emigrate in the future but is 2 years the earliest that this can happen? I was thinking more of around a years time perhaps. Anyway you know more than I do so I look very forward to hearing back from you soon!!

Cheers!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ChungyUK said:


> Hey!
> 
> Thanks for the useful information and it is very much appreciated. Yeah number 3 is something I have very much thought about and I am aware I can stay up to 12 months but the jobs on offer are something that don't interest me. I would be more willing to accept a job in the IT field with a employer but I know this is hard.
> 
> ...


From what I understand Monster and Workopolis have not worked too well for other potential immigrants. Apparently Canadian employers prefer face-to-face applicants. One thing you must do apparently is convert your UK CV to a Canadian resume (sorry no acute). People have come under BUNAC and looked for employment in their chosen professions while here.

Firstly go to Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada

This gives a good deal of information on the immigration process. I can't find The List on this site but from another site it shows Computer and Information Systems Managers, code 0213 which appears to involve your qualifications.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> From what I understand Monster and Workopolis have not worked too well for other potential immigrants. Apparently Canadian employers prefer face-to-face applicants. One thing you must do apparently is convert your UK CV to a Canadian resume (sorry no acute). People have come under BUNAC and looked for employment in their chosen professions while here.
> 
> Firstly go to Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada
> 
> This gives a good deal of information on the immigration process. I can't find The List on this site but from another site it shows Computer and Information Systems Managers, code 0213 which appears to involve your qualifications.


Thank you for sending me "The List" attachment. I will take the time to read up on it and also do all the neccessary research. You have been a big help.

Keep in touch!

Steve


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> From what I understand Monster and Workopolis have not worked too well for other potential immigrants. Apparently Canadian employers prefer face-to-face applicants. One thing you must do apparently is convert your UK CV to a Canadian resume (sorry no acute). People have come under BUNAC and looked for employment in their chosen professions while here.
> 
> Firstly go to Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada
> 
> This gives a good deal of information on the immigration process. I can't find The List on this site but from another site it shows Computer and Information Systems Managers, code 0213 which appears to involve your qualifications.


Hey its me again

I was just wondering where is best to find good jobs in the IT, Admin sector. I haven't been to Vancouver but hear it is a nice place. Do you know if its a nice place in terms of jobs, weather, less crime etc. How about Toronto as well?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ChungyUK said:


> Hey its me again
> 
> I was just wondering where is best to find good jobs in the IT, Admin sector. I haven't been to Vancouver but hear it is a nice place. Do you know if its a nice place in terms of jobs, weather, less crime etc. How about Toronto as well?


Vancouver is a medium sized city on what's known as the Pacific Rim. It is in a marvellous location, surrounded by mountains and the Pacific Ocean. Climate is somewhat British but with considerably more sunshine in summer months. Within a couple of hours of spectacular skiing, if that cranks your engine. There are many IT jobs there but, of course, economy is affected at present so jobs more difficult to find.
Toronto or the GTA as it's known has about 5 million people and is Canada's financial centre. All major banks are headquartered here as in the Stock Market and many of the country's major corporations so IT jobs are certainly here. Weather is cold winters and wonderful Spring/Summer/Fall. 
I don't think there's much doubt that crime here is considerably less than in the UK. Both Vaccouver and Toronto have a gang culture but again nothing as severe as where you are. From what I've read on this and other ex-pats sites, the consensus is that it's much safer for everyone.
On that other website I mentioned to you you will find a great deal of comments about conditions in both cities and you will get a good feel for what they're like. Keep in mind though that almost everything posted are opinions.
Cheers.


----------

